# Upland Game Study



## NDhunter08 (Aug 28, 2010)

Hey pheasant hunters, I am in need for pheasant gizzards. I go to school at Valley City State, and I am majoring in Fisheries and Wildlife Management. I am currently doing a study on the occurency of lead shot in upland game birds gizzards. So I will accept any type of upland bird gizzard. You would have to record the day and where you shot the bird. So if you are going through the Valley area just give me a call at 701-820-0257. Thanks!


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Any type of upland bird gizzard, or just pheasant gizzards? How would you like them shipped or are you taking pick-up only?


----------



## NDhunter08 (Aug 28, 2010)

Any type of upland game species will work, but it just has to be marked of what the species is and where from, and what day it was harvested. I would only be able to meet someone around the VC area, because I imagine it would be hard to mail gizzards. Just because you would need to put them on ice. If you have the time and effort to mail them it would be much appreciated! Just contact me if anyone has any other questions. Thanks!


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Heading west this weekend and might come through VC next Thursday or Friday. Will keep your number handy.


----------



## NDhunter08 (Aug 28, 2010)

Sounds good! Hopefully I can get enough samples for my study, because the lack of birds. But like my dad always says, its not about how many birds you get but about the time spent in the field! Good luck out there, and hopefully I will be able to get out there also.


----------



## NDhunter08 (Aug 28, 2010)

Bump


----------



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

As I recall that's how we ended up with steel shot for waterfowl........... :eyeroll: Hope we don't go there for pheasants.


----------



## NDhunter08 (Aug 28, 2010)

Bump for the weekend


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

I see one problem for this study. How will you tell if the lead was in the gizzard before the shot. A shot bird could easily get lead shot in his gizzard after the shot due to shot placement.


----------



## NDhunter08 (Aug 28, 2010)

I would have to say holes in the gizzard would be a dead give away that its gizzard was shot up , and if thats the case. I would discard that gizzard and not account for it in my study.


----------



## NDhunter08 (Aug 28, 2010)

Need some more wings! Call 701-820-0257. Thanks!


----------



## Shorthair.On.Point (Nov 28, 2006)

DonC said:


> As I recall that's how we ended up with steel shot for waterfowl........... :eyeroll: Hope we don't go there for pheasants.


Many states are already going there for pheasants. The people I have talked to that are pushing it seem to have come to a conclusion FIRST and then are looking for facts to support their conclusion. My mind doesn't work that way. I look at the facts and THEN draw my conclusion.


----------



## NDhunter08 (Aug 28, 2010)

bump


----------

